# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Wi-Fi Share

## button

Καλησπέρα!


Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες προσπαθώ να κάνω internet share απο το PC στο Netbook μέσω TP-Link WN722N απο τα Windows 7 αρχικά με το connectify μετά με άλλες εφαρμογές απο net άλλα δεν δουλεύει και με το connectify το εχω κάνει παλιότερα σε εργαστηριακό PC με windows 7 και δούλεψε χωρίς να πρόβλημά χωρίς drivers και SP1  άλλα τώρα μου βγάζει οτι δεν εχω internet άλλα εχω μια χαρά ίντερνετ 

Εχω περάσει drivers απο WN722N  
Πέρασα και SP1 που ζητούσε προάλλες 

Και συνεχίζει να μου σπάει το κεφάλι

----------


## button

κανένας ?

----------


## kostas_thess

Εξήγησε λιγο καλύτερα τιν συνδεσμολογία σου γιατί δεν νομίζω να κατάλαβε κανείς .

----------

